# Wallpapers, Sigs, ect... (56k Death)



## vonDrehle (Aug 31, 2005)

Just noticed this section so I thought I could show some of my older stuff.  I haven't done anything lately so these are all mostly over about 8 months old.

All done in photoshop.

Sigs (Really back in my younger days.  They generally go from New to Old)


























































































































































































































































IMG]http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v391/Outkastplaya6769/Sigs/Blue.bmp[/IMG]

















*Wallpapers*





































































































Thanks for looking,
Comments Appreciated.


----------



## thebeginning (Sep 27, 2005)

those are sweet!! very nice job.


----------

